# Jump school after Bootcamp?



## Liam.Antony (Jun 5, 2018)

I couldn't find another thread that could combat this so here goes

So I know a guy who went to jump after Parris, went to VMI, and is now an O-3 SIGINT in a raider Batt.

How does a Marine go to Jump right after boot camp? Can someone explain the process? I mean, I get it if you signed a recon contract but what about an intelligence specialist contract? 

If so, could someone go to dive school after bc also?


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2018)

You're 16, and your big focus is how to get to jump school? 5m target man. Do not start spamming the boards with questions like this. I am going to leave this open for now, but this thread has a short leash.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

Parachute riggers go to Airborne school after boot camp/SOI. I think they go before they attend rigger school but it could be afterwards.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 5, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Parachute riggers go to Airborne school after boot camp/SOI. I think they go before they attend rigger school but it could be afterwards.


You gotta be Airborne to be a Rigger.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

Topkick said:


> You gotta be Airborne to be a Rigger.


You have to jump what you pack!


----------



## Liam.Antony (Jun 5, 2018)

CDG said:


> You're 16, and your big focus is how to get to jump school? 5m target man. Do not start spamming the boards with questions like this. I am going to leave this open for now, but this thread has a short leash.


I'm just trying to learn all the small little details, I don't see any issues with that..?

I'm not going into the military not knowing what the fuck I'm doing


----------



## Topkick (Jun 5, 2018)

Liam.Antony said:


> I'm just trying to learn all the small little details, I don't see any issues with that..?
> 
> I'm not going into the military not knowing what the fuck I'm doing


Your first mistake is copping an attitude towards those who know.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2018)

Liam.Antony said:


> I'm not going into the military not knowing what the fuck I'm doing



You have not followed the direction already given you and I have zero time for your silliness. Points on your account. 

Another post like the above and I’ll add enough to give you temp timeout from the forum.  

You’ve been warned.


----------



## Liam.Antony (Jun 5, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Parachute riggers go to Airborne school after boot camp/SOI. I think they go before they attend rigger school but it could be afterwards.


Is it possible that higher ups can put whoever they want in those schools? I think that's what happened. 

Thanks, man


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2018)

Liam.Antony said:


> Is it possible that higher ups can put whoever they want in those schools? I think that's what happened.
> 
> Thanks, man


Yes of course.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2018)

Liam.Antony said:


> I'm just trying to learn all the small little details, I don't see any issues with that..?
> 
> I'm not going into the military not knowing what the fuck I'm doing


 You're 16. I don't give a shit what you do or don't see issues with. I gave you direction, and you started in with attitude.

As for your second point, you don't know what the fuck you're doing. You won't know unless you actually accomplish something. Earning the EGA would be a great start. 

I said this thread had a short leash, and that leash is gone. We don't have time for yet another teenager who doesn't know what he doesn't know, and then decides to get an attitude. Thread locked.


----------

